

Ask HN: A Bolivian TV station stole my web app. What should I do? - dolphenstein

I just gave my lil' moustache app a bit of a facelift and then decided to see (via google) what was happening in the world of online moustache apps.
I then came across this site:
http://www.reduno.com.bo/bigote/<p>Pretty much a complete rip off of my facetache.com! (Their copy is based on an earlier version. http://20.facetache.appspot.com)<p>I'm somewhat miffed at the whole thing. Partially amused and partially a bit cranky at their audacity.<p>Anyways HN, what would your response be?
======
mouseroot
send em an email you could either get credit or they could completely ignore
you the only difference is the color scheme and thier logo

------
lutusp
> Anyways HN, what would your response be?

Unfortunately I don't know anything about Bolivian copyright law. Under U.S.
rules, you might have a good chance to argue that it's not a derivative or
satirical work, it's a straight-up copy and therefore not a protected use --
you might have the right to compensation.

But in the international playing field, this is not so clear. Prosecuting such
a case would be expensive.

The other post in this discussion suggests asking for a note of credit on the
copied page. Under the circumstances, that's not a bad idea.

